# K Meta vs Na Meta



## HeiZenBerg (Jun 17, 2016)

Making a batch of DB, and it calls for K meta and sorbate for stabilization. Local wine shop only has Na meta. I have some K meta on the way, but was wondering if Na could be used. (For future reference)


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 17, 2016)

HeiZenBerg said:


> Making a batch of DB, and it calls for K meta and sorbate for stabilization. Local wine shop only has Na meta. I have some K meta on the way, but was wondering if Na could be used. (For future reference)



Many will use the SMS tabs, and buy it thinking it is K-meta. { I have }. 

Some will say it, (SMS), is ok to use for sanitization purposes only,- NOT- wine. { I agree }.

*I would only use K-meta for both sanitization and IN wine.* I've gotten rid of all SMS, just to keep it simple.

Also order the k-meta in powder form and mix with small amount of warm water or wine, when adding to carboy.


----------



## richmke (Jun 17, 2016)

HeiZenBerg said:


> Making a batch of DB, and it calls for K meta and sorbate for stabilization. Local wine shop only has Na meta. I have some K meta on the way, but was wondering if Na could be used. (For future reference)



Yes, but not "best practices". It is the "meta" that does the work. What it leaves behind is the K or the Na. Na is the Na part of NaCl, or table salt. It will make the wine saltier faster than K. It is the same difference between regular table salt, and Potassium salt that people with high blood pressure use to reduce the amount of their sodium (Na) intake.

I use Na-Meta for sterilizing equipment, and K-Meta when it goes into the wine.

Ask if they have Campden tablets. That is K-Meta.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 17, 2016)

na-meta is known to cause odd tastes in wine I believe also. 

I believe it was Jim ( @Boatboy24 ) who just had a similar issue and stopped using sodium metabisulfite in favor of k-meta.


----------



## cintipam (Jun 17, 2016)

Before you buy campden tablets doublecheck ingredients. I have seen them made with NaMeta too.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 17, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> na-meta is known to cause odd tastes in wine I believe also.
> 
> I believe it was Jim ( @Boatboy24 ) who just had a similar issue and stopped using sodium metabisulfite in favor of k-meta.



Nope, wasn't me.


----------



## HeiZenBerg (Jun 17, 2016)

Local shop had campden tablets in both forms, but were pretty expensive compared to the powder form. Won't need it for a few days anyway, so I ordered some online. Thanks for the responses! Got a big bag of na meta with my kit, I will use the rest up for sanitizing, and switch to k meta when done, or just get rid of it. I like simple!


----------

